# R.I.P.S runs 9.065 in a fully treaded tyre street car



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Had a fantastic day at the drags yesterday, went much better than I could have hoped for.

The NZ Drag masters is a teams race meeting where they put V8 racers agains Jappa racers and they pair you up against someone running a similar time.
As this is a new car we were not paired against anyone in the drag masters part of the event but we planned on enetering the 8.90 - 9.90 bracket.

The aim of the day was to beat the current NZ record of 9.59 for a full street jap car.
I was on fully treaded, wet weather suitable street tyres, I had full exhaust with muffler, the wastegate was plumbed back into the exhaust, NO weight was stripped from the car and no NOS was used during any run although I did try tapping a 50 shot on the transbrake to get boost up quicker but it didn't seem to make much difference.

1st run off the trailer 9.2 @ 147
YouTube - RIPS 240z drag masters 9.2 @ 147 on fully treaded st tyres

Next run a 9.3 @ 147


Then the officials tell me I am now in the drag masters and have to race a tubbed, slicked mustang V8 with a very experienced driver I was sh*ting myself to say the least.
I had to race the same guy 3 times and a win gave the team points towards the overall winning team (jap or V8) of the drag masters.

1st round of competition I holeshotted the guy and ran 9.337 @ 147.86 to his 9.406 @ 146.16
YouTube - RIPS 240z drag masters 9.3 @ 147 on fully treaded st tyres

I decided I'd better make a few small changes to improve my time in case the guy beat me out of the hole next time.

2nd round of competition I holeshotted him again and ran a 9.077 @ 152.38 to his 9.473 @ 145.88
YouTube - RIPS 240z drag masters 9.077 @ 152 on fully treaded st tyres

The timing lights didn't work so I'll post the timeslips later.

3rd round of competition he redlighted and I ran a 9.065 @ 151.09 to his 9.771 @ 139.59
YouTube - RIPS 240z drag masters 9.065 @ 151 on fully treaded st tyres

All in all a great day, going to make a few more small changes and go for an 8 on the treaded tyres then go to a decent DOT tyre, wind up the boost, add the NOS and see what happens.

Rob


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Awesome...


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

fair play to you rob. well done


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Very very well done Rob.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Good man Rob, keep it going.


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

well done Rop, keep it going:clap:


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

well done rob, just wish i was there to see it though. cant wait to see what happens when things are changed with the NOS etc...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic !!! Well done Rob, I bet you are over the moon


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Nice work! Beautiful car and amazing times.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats impressive, I'm pretty sure you will be in the 8's very soon by the sound of it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done mate bet you are well happy


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

cant argue with results like that........awesome:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

how much more booost is there to run 


and how much nos will you go for.

shes gonna be quick!!!!!!!!!!!opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Awesome result


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

congratulations on a very impressive time!


----------



## EJD001 (Jan 3, 2008)

very very nice dude!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks and sounds Awesome


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Rob, i absolutely love your no-nonsence approach to tuning the RB engine.
The way you only change the parts that absolutely need upgrading, rather than do it because that's what everybody else is doing!

Your hard work and continuous commitment have shone for all to see!

Great result!

Ian


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes I was there to witness Robs amasing runs, however left before to last run. Rob I did get some footage, however it's not very good. When I figure how to email it I"ll send it through.
Good effort.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome result there Rob!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob, stunning result m8, bring on the FULL power FULL NOS runs 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R.I.P.S - Forged, CNC Main Capped RB30 Short Motor FOR SALE - New & Unused

Check Out the Link Below in the For Sale Section!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86844-very-high-spec-r-i-p-s-new-forged-rb30-cnc-main-caps-2.html


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Outstanding*

Rob,

Well done - it is really great to see a 240z in the limelight - they have always struggled to get out of the classic car crowd so I hope to see a few more young guys taking note of the Z for a change.

A superb result out of the box - looking forward to seeing you progress in the 8s.

The motor sounds super tough and those burnouts are great to watch.

Just out of interest how did the points end up with the Jap vs V8s - any other stand out times?

Thanks for the commentary and you tube vids - was great to see after coming back from holidays.

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ian C said:


> Rob, i absolutely love your no-nonsence approach to tuning the RB engine.
> The way you only change the parts that absolutely need upgrading, rather than do it because that's what everybody else is doing!
> 
> Your hard work and continuous commitment have shone for all to see!
> ...


Thanks Ian.

This motor has a stock crank, stock cradle, stock used mains bolts and 11mm head studs so if anyone tells you that you need a billet crank, or mains studs to pull pretty big rpm and power show them the vids.

I'm well happy because I know we have ALOT left in this motor, we ran around 2/3 of the boost we have been up to on the dyno, the NOS was not used during any run and we are on about the worst tyres I could put on those rims, just to prove it could be done.
The 60fts are still 2-3 10ths off what they should be (thats a 1/2 second drop in ET alone once that comes right).

I am sure before too long its an 8.50 - 8.60 / 160mph car in full street trim, through mufflers on DOT street tyres, time will tell, next meet 2 weeks.

Rob


----------



## paulupfax (Sep 17, 2005)

stunning mate
paul


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Time*

Top result, top bloke

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thanks Ian.
> 
> This motor has a stock crank, stock cradle, stock used mains bolts and 11mm head studs so if anyone tells you that you need a billet crank, or mains studs to pull pretty big rpm and power show them the vids.
> rob



even more impressive then.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

out of interest, what power were you running on the day and what constitutes big rpm!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

moosedoog said:


> even more impressive then.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> out of interest, what power were you running on the day and what constitutes big rpm!!!


The MPH we ran suggests around 800whp and the max rpm used was 8750 although we have been quite a bit higher during testing.

My main concern is the 60fts, I'll raise the wheelie bars as we are hitting them quite hard and possibly unloading the rear tyres a bit.
I'll also be making it alot more agressive off the line (hp/torque wise) as we were still not at full boost till around the 60ft mark.

I NEED BIG WHEELSTANDS!!! :chuckle: ha ha

Rob


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic times mate, you must be super chuffed after all the work that has gone into it!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done Rob  You really need to open up a RIPS UK !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Rob your results are fantastic!!!

I am so pleased your are rebuilding my car for me right now. I cannot think of a better person to do the job for me.

Good luck at the Nationals.

Jeff
.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Fantastic results Rob :clap:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic results Rob - hugely impressive considering the lack of runs to date as well


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thanks John, hows yours comming along?


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome time from the car Rob

Can you tell me how heavy your car is and do you think this engine would get a skyline to run the same sort of time


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lag Monster said:


> Awesome time from the car Rob
> 
> Can you tell me how heavy your car is and do you think this engine would get a skyline to run the same sort of time


The 240z is not overly light with a race weight of over 1300kg.
If we take the power needed to get 1350kg to do 9.0 @ 152mph its around 800whp.
Keep in mind the 240z has a very old school T400 auto transmission so it sucks alot of power but probably very similar to running all of the 4wd in a GTR.
If we take 800whp and put against a 1500kg GTR it comes back at 9.2 @ 147 (which is the time and mph I ran on the first run that day)

I ran low 1.4 60fts on the 2 x 9.0 passes which also is very similar 60fts to what I have had from much lower powered street GTRs (1.45-1.50s) so with the 240s power the 60s would be about the same too.

The bottom line is, this engine run at the same state of tune (a medium streetable tune) in a well setup 1500kg GTR should run the 60ft about the same as the 240 did and you'd be slightly slower at slightly lower mph.

With the boost up a bit more or with a bit of NOS it should be an 8 second engine in a well setup GTR as well.

Rob


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> With the boost up a bit more or with a bit of NOS it should be an 8 second engine in a well setup GTR as well.
> 
> Rob


That i would like to see


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The 240z is not overly light with a race weight of over 1300kg.
> If we take the power needed to get 1350kg to do 9.0 @ 152mph its around 800whp.
> Keep in mind the 240z has a very old school T400 auto transmission so it sucks alot of power but probably very similar to running all of the 4wd in a GTR.
> If we take 800whp and put against a 1500kg GTR it comes back at 9.2 @ 147 (which is the time and mph I ran on the first run that day)
> ...


what would the price be for that type of spec engine ?? :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: ( with parts that work not just brands for the shopping list on the door lol )


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We are going to start winding it up as we get lower 60ft times, at this stage the power (around 800whp) is very safe and by no means pushing it.

If someone wants a nice reliable 950-1000 odd bhp then this motor is pretty much a proven combination already, we've done alot of road miles, hours on the dyno, race meets etc and the engine continues to improve, water temp is perfect under all conditions, it starts easily hot or cold and runs real smooth.

If your serious about it, e-mail me direct with the type and specs of your car, intended purpose etc and we can go from there,

Rob


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

That is an incredible achievement. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Nice Job*

Hey Rob,

Great work on the 240z the car has come along way since I seen it last july. Thats really impressive running a near 9s flat at the drag masters meet and shown that ford how its does was a bonus. The car runs nice and straight too looks promising. Knowing you have alot left must put a smile on your face. Cant wait to see how it goes when you wind the beast up. I asume you will attend the 4&rota nationals coming up soon. Will you use abit more power? Ill be atending would love to see you do an 8s. 

On an unrelated note the GTS4 you put together for me goes 110% loving it.
Ill come and say hi if I see you at the natz.

R.I.P.S POWER


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Nice Job II*

Hi Rob,

On a second thought are there any meets in taupo coming up? Hope You hit that 8s soon. 

Dan Lovett

RIPS POWER


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Whens the next meeting Rob, time to crack the 8's with that low spec engine  lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Conrad said:


> Whens the next meeting Rob, time to crack the 8's with that low spec engine  lol


Next meet is the 27th at athe Nationals and we'll wind her up a bit more, main concern is getting the 60fts down, the rest should take care of itself.

I don't know about 'low spec' but it certainly is alot lower spec than the one I built for you!! :chuckle: 

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Is that the same spec engine as mine apart from the turbos??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Pupsi, basicly it is the same.
Your bottom end is slightly stronger as its 4wd and has our block brace, the 240z head is 'slightly' better maybe and my cams are the next size up from yours.

Rob


----------

